# Dry-cured cigars...



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

...tell me about them. I tried smoking a drugstore Parodi waaaaaay back when I was first getting into cigars, and thought it was old and ruined-dry, hard as a rock, and unappetizing. I threw it out, along with the rest of the pack. Now that I look into it, though, those might've been the way they are supposed to be.

Considering I was a month into coming off of a (stupid) 8-month cigarette binge, I'm not surprised I didn't "get" the flavor. Does anyone here smoke dry-cured cigars? What do you think of them/how are they?


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I occasionally pick up dry-cured cigars. When I'm strapped for cash (but not *real* strapped), the Parodis, Toscanellis and De Nobilis and such are actually pretty tasty to me. I can't think of any others though, even Backwoods, Marsh Wheelings, Toppers and Muniemakers need humidification, and if it's behind the cigarette counter at a Wal-Mart I won't touch it.

Walgreen's has a house-brand of cigars (Blender's Gold) with a number of lines that they keep unhumidified behind the counter, so I assume they're dry-cured. These are apparently pretty decent from what I've heard (for what they are, obviously).


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I believe that Villiger cigars are also dry-cured.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTcigars said:


> I believe that Villiger cigars are also dry-cured.


I smoke villiger's on the regular and have been for about 5 years. I started smokin them when I was in Europe and it was easily avail. Its a good work smoke


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

xl4life said:


> I smoke villiger's on the regular and have been for about 5 years. I started smokin them when I was in Europe and it was easily avail. Its a good work smoke


The maduros are supposed to be decent. The v-cut is also something nice they have to offer.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

chu2 said:


> ...tell me about them. I tried smoking a drugstore Parodi waaaaaay back when I was first getting into cigars, and thought it was old and ruined-dry, hard as a rock, and unappetizing. I threw it out, along with the rest of the pack. Now that I look into it, though, those might've been the way they are supposed to be.
> 
> Considering I was a month into coming off of a (stupid) 8-month cigarette binge, I'm not surprised I didn't "get" the flavor. Does anyone here smoke dry-cured cigars? What do you think of them/how are they?


Most often these will be dry. Sometimes, when they are right off the truck, they will be moist. You can put them in a (separate from your premium smokes) humidor and rehydrate them. They're good that way, too.

All the old Italian-Americans used to smoke them when I was growing up back in the sixties. When I smell them I am instantly transported back to hanging out at the local Italian club with my dad. All the old guys were playing cards, drinking beer and shots of ginger brandy, and smoking Parodis and Di Noblis on Sunday afternoon.

Parodis are a guilty pleasure. Taste great, chew just as good. Better than jerky when hunting.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTcigars said:


> The maduros are supposed to be decent. The v-cut is also something nice they have to offer.


export maduros are the ones I get. Its boxed or square pressed its about the size of a half corona. Its a good little smoke. The thing about villiger is that I trust the tobacco content over American dry cured smokes. Most of the American drugstore cigars are manufactured by the cigarette companies and thats exactly what they are.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

Parodi (and their sister brands, Avanti, Di Nobili, etc.) use 100% fire cured natural tobacco. They don't use homogenized tobacco product or other fillers. They are the produced by Avanti, a small family owned business in Scranton PA. If you haven't tried them, you owe it to yourself this simple inexpensive indulgence.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

xl4life said:


> export maduros are the ones I get. Its boxed or square pressed its about the size of a half corona. Its a good little smoke. The thing about villiger is that I trust the tobacco content over American dry cured smokes. Most of the American drugstore cigars are manufactured by the cigarette companies and thats exactly what they are.


Hmm, is that so? Wrong! The dry-cured drug store cigars are produced by the exact same people who produce your hand made premium cigars. Altadis makes most (yes, MOST) of its money from drug store cigars - the same company that produces Romeo y Julieta, Montecristo, H. Upmann, Saint Luis Rey, Trinidad, Don Diego, Te-Amo and all of these. Antonio y Cleopatra, Backwoods, Dutch Masters, Phillies, Hav-A-Tampa and El Producto are all their fault. They're their bread and butter brands, literally.

Altadis is a giant producer of cigarettes, as is its owner, Imperial Tobacco. But that has no effect on the cigars (dry-cured and premium) it produces.


----------



## KC2VVJ (Oct 2, 2014)

This is an incredibly old forum, but Id like to add that Villiger products are the best Dry Cured cigars on the market imho. The Nats by N. Sherman are fantastic as well. Favorites though being the Villiger Export and Export Maduro


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

KC2VVJ said:


> This is an incredibly old forum, but Id like to add that Villiger products are the best Dry Cured cigars on the market imho. The Nats by N. Sherman are fantastic as well. Favorites though being the Villiger Export and Export Maduro


Dude....we get it. We know you are pitching these cigars as a 'viable' part of the experience for some people. It's about the same thing as pushing a store brand Dr. Pepper or Coke that we see at K Mart or Walmart. Is it to be taken seriously as a modern day cigar like Padron or 50 other brands....uh, no. Two different threads makes me a bit leery as to content and context as to why you're pushing these other than to make it appear that you have an agenda for these drug store cigars? Glad you love em and happy that others do as well but sometimes a rose is not a rose after one smells it.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

Cigary said:


> Dude....we get it. We know you are pitching these cigars as a 'viable' part of the experience for some people. It's about the same thing as pushing a store brand Dr. Pepper or Coke that we see at K Mart or Walmart. Is it to be taken seriously as a modern day cigar like Padron or 50 other brands....uh, no. Two different threads makes me a bit leery as to content and context as to why you're pushing these other than to make it appear that you have an agenda for these drug store cigars? Glad you love em and happy that others do as well but sometimes a rose is not a rose after one smells it.


I like sams cola better than coke... No need to pay $100 for a dozen roses when the $1/per are just as good....


----------



## KC2VVJ (Oct 2, 2014)

Cigary said:


> Dude....we get it. We know you are pitching these cigars as a 'viable' part of the experience for some people. It's about the same thing as pushing a store brand Dr. Pepper or Coke that we see at K Mart or Walmart. Is it to be taken seriously as a modern day cigar like Padron or 50 other brands....uh, no. Two different threads makes me a bit leery as to content and context as to why you're pushing these other than to make it appear that you have an agenda for these drug store cigars? Glad you love em and happy that others do as well but sometimes a rose is not a rose after one smells it.


Sorry for trying to bring up something that I haven't found discussed often. And I would argue that yes, dry cured whole leaf cigars are viable and competitive with boutique and large production handmades. They dominate a very large market in the smoking communities in Europe for the availability and price point over other incredibly taxed and levied cigars like Padron and Camacho.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't mean this to sound rude or anything...but I just spent the better part of a year and probably close to $2000 dollars getting my Wineador set up and filled, why on earth would I want to intentionally buy rock hard dry cigars? I can't possibly see how these would taste or burn good at all, all the oils would have gone out of the cigar, they would burn incredibly fast and they would taste like hay. You can say "they are supposed to taste like hay" but intentionally tasting like hay doesn't make hay taste any better. 

Feel free to smoke whatever you want, but you don't need more than one thread about the same topic and this is a novelty thing and not a "viable" part of the experience if you ask me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

KC2VVJ said:


> Sorry for trying to bring up something that I haven't found discussed often. And I would argue that yes, dry cured whole leaf cigars are viable and competitive with boutique and large production handmades. They dominate a very large market in the smoking communities in Europe for the availability and price point over other incredibly taxed and levied cigars like Padron and Camacho.


What we're trying to say is that the reason you don't see or won't see threads about these kinds of cigars is because they aren't viewed as something that is a real part of the cigar experience....and as far as them dominating a large market...yes...you are correct in saying that but not in the real hand rolled dept. What you're doing is comparing apples to oranges....that's not fair esp. due to the fact that those who purchase boutique/Padron and Comacho cigars do so because they are "better" and while the Euro market tends to tax cigars heavily then as you talk about...the alternative is the dry cured cigars. It's the equivalent of trying to compare a Rib Eye Steak and a Wendys burger...you can't do that. Maybe starting a thread as you did and keeping it within the confines of peoples favorite dry cured cigars and not trying to have a comparison with those types and hand rolled.


----------



## KC2VVJ (Oct 2, 2014)

Ah, makes perfect sense.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Cigary said:


> What we're trying to say is that the reason you don't see or won't see threads about these kinds of cigars is because they aren't viewed as something that is a real part of the cigar experience....and as far as them dominating a large market...yes...you are correct in saying that but not in the real hand rolled dept. What you're doing is comparing apples to oranges....that's not fair esp. due to the fact that those who purchase boutique/Padron and Comacho cigars do so because they are "better" and while the Euro market tends to tax cigars heavily then as you talk about...the alternative is the dry cured cigars. It's the equivalent of trying to compare a Rib Eye Steak and a Wendys burger...you can't do that. Maybe starting a thread as you did and keeping it within the confines of peoples favorite dry cured cigars and not trying to have a comparison with those types and hand rolled.


Well I was "fixin'" to say that I love beef jerky and a NY Strip, but I'll go with the strip every time....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

droy1958 said:


> Well I was "fixin'" to say that I love beef jerky and a NY Strip, but I'll go with the strip every time....


Lol....which is why you see Cigar Forums raving about our most respected hobby.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Cigary said:


> Lol....which is why you see Cigar Forums raving about our most respected hobby.


Bingo baby!!!!...


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

Aithos said:


> I don't mean this to sound rude or anything...but I just spent the better part of a year and probably close to $2000 dollars getting my Wineador set up and filled, why on earth would I want to intentionally buy rock hard dry cigars? I can't possibly see how these would taste or burn good at all, all the oils would have gone out of the cigar, they would burn incredibly fast and they would taste like hay. You can say "they are supposed to taste like hay" but intentionally tasting like hay doesn't make hay taste any better.
> 
> Feel free to smoke whatever you want, but you don't need more than one thread about the same topic and this is a novelty thing and not a "viable" part of the experience if you ask me.


Dry cured cigars aren't a novelty any more than any other cigar or pipe is a novelty. A $1 dog rocket or a $1000 cigar rolled on the bosom of a beautiful woman made of the finest tobacco, is still a leaf you light on fire, and draw smoke from. I smoke Parodis, and I smoke nice cigars, I prefer the flavor of Parodis sometimes. They have a special taste. They don't taste like hay and they dont burn fast. I get 30 minutes to an hour from a Parodi. So just because some people only need to spend a $1 to enjoy a cigar, it doesn't mean they dont enjoy it as much as you enjoy the cigars you prefer.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

My first cigar 45 years ago, and the thing that got me hooked on the whole cigar experience, was a Parodi Ammezzati. They are as legitimate as any other cigar, although thee ones produced in the US, and most of the ones produced in Italy, are machined rolled. However, I was in Milan last week and picked up some Toscano Originales, which are hand rolled, cost about $3 per stick (vs less than that for an entire box of of Parodis) and are a really nice smoke - more refined and complex than the US counterparts. Also, while visiting the local LCDH in Milan I got to talking with the proprietor and he confessed that one of his favorites is the Toscano Antico Riserva - which while not hand rolled, is their top of the line machine made cigar. It was really refined and almost (shudder) cubanesque. And while I usually smoke top of the line Nicaraguans these days, I still always keeps some of the toscano-style cigars around. I don't humidify them, and they hold up even after a year or two.


----------



## VictorLouis (Sep 29, 2014)

Snobs will be snobs, but here's a suggestion for those that have a genuine curiousity. Call the AVanti Co. and request a small sampler. I already enjoy several 'regulars', but they also have some infused ones that I couldn't readily find. I requested several, and they bombed me GRATIS. Keep it simple, ask for a two-fer of their longer style Kentucky Cheroots, and perhaps a 2-fer, or 5-pack of their Amazattis, which are shorter. There IS a flavor difference despite the same blend and manufacture. Won't cost you a dime, then you can intelligently opine on such threads having legitimately given the dry-cured cheroot a taste.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

VictorLouis said:


> Snobs will be snobs, but here's a suggestion for those that have a genuine curiousity. Call the AVanti Co. and request a small sampler. I already enjoy several 'regulars', but they also have some infused ones that I couldn't readily find. I requested several, and they bombed me GRATIS. Keep it simple, ask for a two-fer of their longer style Kentucky Cheroots, and perhaps a 2-fer, or 5-pack of their Amazattis, which are shorter. There IS a flavor difference despite the same blend and manufacture. Won't cost you a dime, then you can intelligently opine on such threads having legitimately given the dry-cured cheroot a taste.


You really need to clarify who you're calling snobs esp.on this forum...people have gone out of their way to be respectful.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

VictorLouis said:


> Snobs will be snobs, but here's a suggestion for those that have a genuine curiousity. Call the AVanti Co. and request a small sampler. I already enjoy several 'regulars', but they also have some infused ones that I couldn't readily find. I requested several, and they bombed me GRATIS. Keep it simple, ask for a two-fer of their longer style Kentucky Cheroots, and perhaps a 2-fer, or 5-pack of their Amazattis, which are shorter. There IS a flavor difference despite the same blend and manufacture. Won't cost you a dime, then you can intelligently opine on such threads having legitimately given the dry-cured cheroot a taste.


Well I hope you're not calling me a snob. I feel I'm the farthest thing from being a snob of any kind, shape or form. I just prefer a hand rolled over a machine made cigar...Best...


----------



## VictorLouis (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, I'm not calling anyone out. It's just an air, or a tone, to this thread that I sensed. 
Please dont' be offended. I am just of similar mind with:



mi000ke said:


> ... the thing that got me hooked on the whole cigar experience, was a Parodi Ammezzati. They are as legitimate as any other cigar, ......while I usually smoke top of the line Nicaraguans these days, I still always keeps some of the toscano-style cigars around. I don't humidify them, and they hold up even after a year or two.


----------



## tomcat14 (Aug 11, 2016)

*fire dried cigars*

OK. I recall the Italian dried cigars well, but is it worth it to humidify them? Haven't smoked a cigar since the 1970s in the Philippines (they were good and CHEAP!) nostalgia is seeping in and I want to start again.


----------

